# Latest bulb filler



## apple320 (Sep 9, 2010)

I was able to get this one done this morning so I thought I would post her up.

I used an old Bic BP refill cleaned out for the breather tube and it seems to work really good.












Chris


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 9, 2010)

More "good" work Chris, keep 'em coming.


----------



## jskeen (Sep 9, 2010)

I Like It!  But don't recognize the material.  What did you dig up this time?


----------



## bgibb42 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok, your eyedropper pens fascinate me.  This one is no exception.  Would you mind sharing how it works?  I'm curious to know how the ink makes it down through the feed into the nib.


----------



## apple320 (Sep 10, 2010)

jskeen said:


> I Like It!  But don't recognize the material.  What did you dig up this time?



Thank you

I think this is where it came from but it looks as thought their stock may have changed a bit.

www.delviesplastics.com

Chris


----------



## apple320 (Sep 10, 2010)

bgibb42 said:


> Ok, your eyedropper pens fascinate me.  This one is no exception.  Would you mind sharing how it works?  I'm curious to know how the ink makes it down through the feed into the nib.



Thank you

You have to have a second breather hole to allow the ink to flow into the feed as the breather tube is to help filling.

Chris


----------



## RAdams (Sep 12, 2010)

Chris,

Amazing as usual. All of your pens are well worth the time it takes my dialup to download the photos!! I am inspired by your work. One day, I hope to come as close as possible to the things you can do. 


PS... you have a PM!!


----------

